# Modelljahr 2022 News und Spekulatius



## Ben-HD (14. August 2021)

Für 2022 stehen oder stünden einige Neuerungen ins Haus. Was wir ja bereits wissen, dass das Element eine Überarbeitung bekommt, die eher einer Neukonstruktion als eine kleinere Pflege sein soll.

Dazu kommt laut Buschfunk noch eine Modellpflege für das Instinct. Was da genau passiert, weiß wohl niemand (außer ein gewisser Jemand ).

Das Slayer dürfte noch nicht wieder dran sein, da rechne ich höchstens mit neuen Farben.

Was kommt noch und mit was kann man noch rechnen?


----------



## Ben-HD (18. August 2021)

Das Powerplay soll einen neuen Motor bekommen (720 wh), der auch kleiner ist. Dazu eine abnehmbare Batterie und ein Display am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (19. August 2021)

Morgen, die neuen Farben für die Modelle die in 22 durchlaufen sind bei Rocky online.


----------



## Ben-HD (19. August 2021)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Morgen, die neuen Farben für die Modelle die in 22 durchlaufen sind bei Rocky online.


Super Hinweis!

Das Altitude sagt mir nicht so zu in den aktuellen Farben. Das Slayer ist sexy. Aber das Element sieht nicht anders aus, oder?


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (19. August 2021)

Jup ist noch das alte element. Wann da was neues kommt steht wohl noch in den Sternen. Ich finde die Farben au nicht so prikelnd. Macht aber nix ich hab tauächlich vor kurzen noch ein 2020er Altitude bekommen.


----------



## Ben-HD (19. August 2021)

Oktober solls kommen hab ich auf mtbr gelesen! Bin sehr gespannt, ob sie es etwas potenter machen und die Geo ein bisschen auslegen. Das mit leichtem Gewicht gepaart würde mich interessieren.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (19. August 2021)

Ich würde an deinerstelle schonmal das sparen anfangen


----------



## Boshi_Michael (26. August 2021)

Das Vertex finde ich nicht mehr bei den 2022er Modellen. Kommt da auch was Neues oder wurde es eingestampft? 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es das Element als XC Fully und in einer Variante als Down Country Trailbike geben wird. Mit gleichem Hauptrahmen und anderer Dämpferaufnahme wie beim Instinct und Altitude.

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt!


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2021)

Boshi_Michael schrieb:


> Das Vertex finde ich nicht mehr bei den 2022er Modellen. Kommt da auch was Neues oder wurde es eingestampft?
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es das Element als XC Fully und in einer Variante als Down Country Trailbike geben wird. Mit gleichem Hauptrahmen und anderer Dämpferaufnahme wie beim Instinct und Altitude.
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt!


Das mit dem Vertex war IMHO schon 21 so...


----------

